# Seeking Intense Fly Fishing Team Mate



## txfowler (Jun 8, 2012)

Seems somewhat of a strange place to post a want ad for a fly fishing team mate but I figured I would give it a shot. For the past couple of years I have tried to get my friends to learn how to fly fish but they just don't want anything to do with it. Reactions I get are ... too complicated or difficult, too much work to push a boat around, or you're too intense for me.

Who am I .... I am a professional, intense fisherman of many, many years. I've been fly fishing for the past 5 years. I have conventional fished with bait and lures for over 35 years. I have fished up and down the entire Texas coast for pretty much my whole life. I am a mobile angler that moves quite a bit chasing particular bites ... Specifically redfish, and most recently jack crevalle and tarpon. Always open minded.

Problem 1 ... chasing tarpon typically requires, at a minimum, 2 anglers.
Problem 2 ... chasing redfish in extreme shallows requires a fellow mate who can spot fish and understand how to push a technical poling skiff around.

Seeking ... another professional, intense angler, whom has been fly fishing saltwater for at least 5 years. A seasoned veteran if you will. Someone who understands how to push a technical poling skiff around. Someone whom isn't scared to get their hands dirty if a mechanical issue arises; and equally isn't scared to travel up and down the coast chasing fish ... and most importantly, beyond Texas.

PM me.


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

What's the pay for this job?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

When you say professional, are you looking for a guide to fish with or what? My friends say I'm quite intense especially when I'm poling them on fish after fish and they blow the shots. And I guess I am that way but its only because I want to be the angler with the shot. ...and Ive blown plenty of the easiest shots too. It is all part of the game. However, there is a strong contingent of like minded fly fishers fishing the Texas coastal estuaries. Not knowing where you live, but there is a large fly fishing club here in Houston that holds many outings during the year, both fresh and saltwater. The Texas FlyFishers of Houston! Google it. They have quite a mix, those that chase fish abroad and those who fish local. Do you have a poling skiff? If so, are you a proficient and stealthy "poler"? Where is your water of choice? Do you normally fish with a guide? Can you fish week days? I know a lot of guys, myself included who would love to join you fishing the salt. If you fish the Rockport area you need to visit Swan Point Outfitters, go in around 4:30 PM and usually a "happy hour" evolves soon. The guys who hangout in there are very much into the salt scene and will be a good resource for finding someone who just might be who your are looking for. Contact Dave the manager/operator!

My friend, to chase Tarpon successfully takes several boats with skilled captains! Casting to tarpon takes advanced casting skills like casting 12 wt. depth-charge line (450 to 500 grams) 80 feet and all the while landing the fly just in front of your target fish like a butterfly with "sore" feet. Then if that cast didn't work you do it again and again until your arm is puddy! You will learn after hooking up with a large tarpon you better be in great shape too, notice I didn't say good shape. Practice setting a hook on a city bus doing 80 to Katy. You'll get the idea soon!

When talking about big jacks (20 lbs.+), they are a completely different story...they will break your rod and there is very little you can do about it. You must pay your dues! Smart bad a&% Ba%&erds! They have a way of getting you to try and lift them on the rod tip. SNAP they're gone. I've seen it many times, it takes a lot of skill to beat them at their game.

When I was younger I was a tournament Bass fisher. As soon as I was given a fly rod by my brother everything changed for the better. All of my personal best fish to date have been caught on a fly rod. Back in 1994 I used a fly rod to win a local bass tournament once, I was able to easily pick off big spawning female bass off their beds. The officials disqualified me as they didn't have any rules back then to not allow fly rods but they though it gave me a clear unfair advantage! As of now I have been fly fishing the salt for about 25 years, every time I go I'm amazed what the fish and the water teaches me. 

My fish of choice now is big mama Speck! They're awesome fighters, hard to see in the water, and they get my heart pumping like crazy. When they start their head shaking routine you better know how to keep pressure on that hook. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

If you trade your noodle scott and brittle sage out for a loomis you won't break rods.


----------



## txfowler (Jun 8, 2012)

Golden said:


> When you say professional, are you looking for a guide to fish with or what? My friends say I'm quite intense especially when I'm poling them on fish after fish and they blow the shots. And I guess I am that way but its only because I want to be the angler with the shot. ...and Ive blown plenty of the easiest shots too. It is all part of the game. However, there is a strong contingent of like minded fly fishers fishing the Texas coastal estuaries. Not knowing where you live, but there is a large fly fishing club here in Houston that holds many outings during the year, both fresh and saltwater. The Texas FlyFishers of Houston! Google it. They have quite a mix, those that chase fish abroad and those who fish local. Do you have a poling skiff? If so, are you a proficient and stealthy "poler"? Where is your water of choice? Do you normally fish with a guide? Can you fish week days? I know a lot of guys, myself included who would love to join you fishing the salt. If you fish the Rockport area you need to visit Swan Point Outfitters, go in around 4:30 PM and usually a "happy hour" evolves soon. The guys who hangout in there are very much into the salt scene and will be a good resource for finding someone who just might be who your are looking for. Contact Dave the manager/operator!


Golden ... been fishing for the last few days ... sorry for not responding ...

I am not looking for a guide. I live in Houston and someone has told me about that group; but really haven't looked into it. And what I mean by professional is someone who carries themself in a well mannered and respectful way. Plenty of @$$holes out there I don't need to associate myself with. Your description of intense is pretty spot on. That's exactly what I mean. I can be patient ... but when I have been pushing all day and see blown shot after blown shot ... I get frustrated. I think you know the feeling.

I chase fish local and abroad. I fish from LLM to Louisiana "locally." I have 2 flats boats and a skiff. One boat has just been made over to chase tarpon only. I'm selling the other flats boat. The skiff is wherever it needs to be during that particular season. I don't have a water of choice but will say that from POC down south is my preferred location(s). The skiff is being moved to Louisiana soon to fish there for a couple of months. I can fish week days but work is always the higher priority.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Try Microskiff.com, the Microskiff forum. Lots of intense fly fishing people on that forum.


----------



## Pavon (Mar 17, 2021)

TxFowler
I'm in Colorado now just got off the S. Platt River fishing Deckers Co... absolute blast w/4 wts. and # 14 leech and #22 midge droppers. I'm replying on one of my friends 2Cool account as I'm away from home and do not remember my password! Duh?

Anyways I'm in the Houston metro area too. I go to the LLM several times of year when possible and have a good guide friend who will clue me in on the hot spots there when needed. My Go-To locations are POC, East Matty, and Sabine marshes. My brother guided POC for over ten years and I rode with him every chance I had to learn the water. He was taught the waters by a highly regarded 40 year TP&W Manager in charge of the Matagorda Bay system (J Daly). I have a Bell 14.5' scooter set up for fly fishing w/casting and poling platforms. I love winter fishing especially going to E. Matty wade fishing for big sheepshead! 
Let me know here if you are interested in getting together and we'll go from there. The guys down at Gordy's, and Bayou City Angler know me well and may vouch for whatever character I have left. Was Texas Fly Fishers Salt-Water Chairman for 6 years. Caster - 8, Poler - 9, Single malt Scotch drinker - 10!


----------



## txfowler (Jun 8, 2012)

Pavon said:


> TxFowler


Definitely interested in chatting. I frequent BCA and they, too, know me pretty well .... I'm actually looking for someone to go down to LLM before Christmas. I have to pick up the skiff; bring it to Houston to get it ready for LA. Might be a small window the end of this week; or mid week next. Let me know if you're interested. You can call me or shoot me a text when you get a chance ... 713-857-6126.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Colorado Trip over now and it was fun, but I'm a salt guy thru and thru. My Christmas schedule will not allow a trip to the Laguna this soon. I'll contact you soon. Merry Christmas!


----------

